# MISC | How many HSL have you used already?



## Motorways (Jul 1, 2009)

Copying the idea from the "how many conventional tubes have you ride already" i´ve decided to created this spin off thread!

Just wondering what High Speed Lines have our dear forumers already used.

As for me, i have just used HST in Spain, and this are the lines i have used:

Madrid - Seville (over 50 times)
Madrid - Malaga (Twice)
Madrid - Valladid (6 times or so)
Madrid - Barcelona (10 times or so)

So as far as i know, i´m just missing here in Spain the line Madrid - Toledo

I´d love to use the Paris -London line, or even better, the London - Bruxelles conection.

And of course, it would also be lovely to go on high speed rails in Japan!


----------



## yaohua2000 (Dec 26, 2008)

Beijing-Tianjin (187 times)
Qinhuangdao-Shenyang (8 times)
Hefei-Nanjing (Once)
Ningbo-Taizhou-Wenzhou (Once)
Wenzhou-Fuzhou (Once)
Shanghai Maglev (4 times)


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

yaohua2000 said:


> Beijing-Tianjin (187 times)


you keep the tickets?


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

Motorways said:


> I´d love to the London - Bruxelles conection.


I have, it's dull. The countryside in that part of Europe isn't anything to write home about and the Chunnel is just a dark tube, there's no excitement to be had. If it had been a bridge instead of a tunnel, it would have been awesome. Now it's just boring.


----------



## yaohua2000 (Dec 26, 2008)

gramercy said:


> you keep the tickets?


Sure.

Tickets from the first two months (August & September 2008):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:20081009125222_-_京津城际车票.jpg

Tickets from year 2008 (including non-high-speed tickets):

http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/3171/200901030eabecc97e1030b.jpg
http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/9788/20090103af16914c1bfccc1.jpg


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

ha!


----------



## (fabrizio) (Jun 22, 2007)

As for me:

Turin - Milan on Italian AV Trains (twice, both were return tickets)
Milan - Rome (once, return)
Milan - Florence (once, return)
Turin - Paris on French TGV (once, return)
Frankfurt - Erfurt on German ICE (once, return)
Tokyo - Kyoto on Shinkansen N700 Nozomi (once, one-way).

TGV wasn't neither comfortable nor on time, but it gave me the chance to admire great landscapes (the French Champagne region is something special); the Italian Eurostar was great for comfort and quite on time, but kinda slow, speaking about average speed. the most stunning experience was the Shinkansen, 12k Yen well spent.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
I think you brought an old TGV not refurbished: there is a big difference in confort with 'new' duplex IMO


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Except for the Korean KTX I've used all HSR system currently in existence (Germany - ICE, France - TGV, Benelux - Thalys, UK - Eurostar, Spain - AVE, Italy - TAV, Portugal - Alfa Pendular, US - Acela Express, Japan - Shinkansen, China - CHR, Taiwan - THSR)

Europe:









US: New York - Washington, New York - Boston, New York - Philadelphia

Japan: Tokyo - Nagoya - Kyoto - Osaka - Himeji - Okayama - Hiroshima - Fukuoka

Taiwan: Taipei - Kaohsiung, Taipei - Taichung, Taipei - Tainan

China: Guangzhou - Shenzhen


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

(fabrizio) said:


> TGV wasn't neither comfortable nor on time, but it gave me the chance to admire great landscapes (the French Champagne region is something special)


Er... yes, quite something special, but it is not on the route Turin-Paris. The only TGV that would have let you gaze out at the Champagne Departement is Paris-Strasbourg. :lol:

Personally, I've used HS trains in every European country that has them - except for Russia, if we decide to consider their new Sapsan between Moscow and St. Petersburg as HS in its current form. My favourite so far was Spain (where I only tried one line: Sevilla-Madrid) on account of the combination of speed, comfort and scenery. On the contrary, in France, the speed is great, but the comfort, and in the north of the country also the scenery, is disappointing. In German ICEs the comfort is great, but the speed is disappointing and the scenery is so-so. In Italy the scenery is great, but the comfort is so-co and the speed is disappointing.


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

hans280 said:


> Er... yes, quite something special, but it is not on the route Turin-Paris. The only TGV that would have let you gaze out at the Champagne Departement is Paris-Strasbourg. :lol:
> 
> Personally, I've used HS trains in every European country that has them - except for Russia, if we decide to consider their new Sapsan between Moscow and St. Petersburg as HS in its current form. My favourite so far was Spain (where I only tried one line: Sevilla-Madrid) on account of the combination of speed, comfort and scenery. On the contrary, in France, the speed is great, but the comfort, and in the north of the country also the scenery, is disappointing. In German ICEs the comfort is great, but the speed is disappointing and the scenery is so-so. In Italy the scenery is great, but the comfort is so-co and the speed is disappointing.


I've only used the Madrid-Barcelona and the Rome-Milano HSR but one thing I don't understand is why they don't put more comfortable seats in the trains. Today they only use fake leather or some cheap fabric and the end result is just plain. Still today the most comfortable trains I've ridden were the regional trains in southern Sweden, I think they had/have similar ones in Denmark.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/37/Interiör_första_klass_Kustpilen.jpg


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

gincan said:


> I've only used the Madrid-Barcelona and the Rome-Milano HSR but one thing I don't understand is why they don't put more comfortable seats in the trains. Today they only use fake leather or some cheap fabric and the end result is just plain. Still today the most comfortable trains I've ridden were the regional trains in southern Sweden, I think they had/have similar ones in Denmark.


Hum... well, the Germans use real leather (unless I'm mistaken?) in their first class ICE trains. I guess I'm just a spoilt brat: I travelled - on company money, please note - on business class in a Spanish AVE train and got seduced by the video screens, the (fake?) leather seats and the cabin services. Still, the scenery between Sevilla and Madrid IS and REMAINS breath taking. 

As for the Swedish regional train you showed, yes, their interior decoration (first class, on the photo you provided) is identical to what they have in the Danish IC3 intercities.



GENIUS LOCI said:


> I think you brought an old TGV not refurbished: there is a big difference in confort with 'new' duplex IMO


Yes, but the most comfortable TGVs these days are IMO not the new duplexes but the refurbished TGV Reseaux that now run between Gare de l'Est and northeastern France.


----------



## Saltwater_Sydney (May 26, 2009)

I've only been on the Eurostar, London - Paris and London - Brussels. The first time I used it the train was still departing from London Waterloo and had to crawl through South London behind some all stops commuter service before it got onto the high speed tracks which was a bit of an embarrasment, but the second and third times were from St Pancras, wonderful station and high speed all the way baby!


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The Netherlands 

HSL Zuid, Schiphol - Rotterdam (only 160 km/h)

Germany

Köln - Frankfurt
Mannheim – Stuttgart 
Hanover – Berlin (only with a conventional train with 200 km/h)

Belgium/France

Brussels - Lille - Eurotunnel (in 1995, way before the line in England opened)

Japan

Tokaido Shinkansen: Tokyo - Osaka
Sanyo Shinkansen: Osaka - Hakata
Kyushu Shinkansen: Yatsushiro - Kagoshima
Tohoku Shinkansen: Tokyo - Fukushima (the only existing line where I didn't ride the whole route)
Nagano Shinkansen: Tokyo - Nagano
Joetsu Shinkansen: Tokyo - Niigata


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

Portugal
Alfa Pendular Lisboa-Porto-Braga
Alfa Pendular Lisboa-Faro

Spain 
Alvia(?) Sevilla-Cordoba Codroba-Sevilla
AVE Sevilla-Codroba Codroba-Sevilla

UK
Virgin Pendolino Londo-Birmingham/Manchester/Glasgow (and back)
GNER HST/Mallard.IC London-York/Edimburg/Glasgow (and back)
FGW,GNER HST's 
Virgin Voyagers 
Can a SW 442 and such be considered HSR ??? 

France 
TGV Hendaye-Bordeus (actually never used a TGV in a proper HSL section) :lol:

^^ Those I actually travelled in ... I've also been inside some other HS trains:

German ICE-T (in vienna)
Italian Pendulino + Sisalpino + ETR500
Does the Shinkansen car inside York Railway museum count ??? guess not. :cheers:

^^ The reason that I travelled so little by HST is preciselly that I don't like to ride in them ... I even rode the FGW/GNER HST's in the end of the coach for the entire journeys of Penzance-Paddington and KX-Edimburg (going by carstairs). :cheers:


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

I've been on the TGV Paris-Nice and Paris-Perpignan, loads of times.

Also the Euro star London-Paris...


----------



## SagaCity (Dec 10, 2007)

I've been on the Eurostar London-Brussells once service just once. It didn't ever feel like it did 186mph, the ride was so silky smooth and the engine was really quiet.



Do 125 mph lines count?


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

SagaCity said:


> I've been on the Eurostar London-Brussells once service just once. It didn't ever feel like it did 186mph, the ride was so silky smooth and the engine was really quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> Do 125 mph lines count?


I guess they do in the technical term. But really true HSR is 180Mph+
All of England's main lines are 125Mph.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

I want to drive them all s but so far the list looks like this. 

Arlanda Express, Stockholm to Arlanda Airport.
ICE between Hamburg and Dortmund/Münich. 

But my twin brother has been on Thalys between Amsterdam and Paris and TGV between Paris and Lyon.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Brussels - Paris : boring scenery (although it's amazing to see the cars and
trucks on the nearby motorway, looking as if they were glued to the 
pavement, while the TGV zips along at 300 kph) and very basic rolling stock
(uncomfortable seats, cramped, cheap fabric, no power plugs, etc) but soooo
convenient !

Antwerp-Dutch border (ridden the new HSL but at slow speed on conventional
rolling stock as there is no high speed service on this line yet - this is coming
in december).

Brussels-Liège-Aachen-Köln : scenery boring for the first part, great 
afterwards, and wonderful rolling stock : ICE3-M.

Brussels-London : boring scenery - In Belgium and France, the line is for
its most part below the natural level of ground, so you don't actually get to 
see anything - except in UK, rolling stock a bit better than average. Also tried
first class (on business expenses) on Eurostar and that was truly great,
including fantastic cabin service. But then, what to expect when you are
almost the only traveller in your coach, with one attendant to look after
you alone, full time ;-) 

Aachen-Frankfurt : great scenery if you can manage to see the front view - 
I did - and same great rolling stock.

Paris-Lyon-Marseille : great scenery, specially south of Lyon, rolling stock as
basic as Thalys - but I did not manage to test duplex sets.

Paris-Tours-Bordeaux-Irun (Only Paris-Tours is true high-speed : scenery
quite banal and worst rolling stock ever (TGV atlantique)

Cordoba-Madrid : Great scenery and rolling stock.

I will add to that the followoing : for me, no TGV set I have tried so far is
as comfortable as a classical international coach, with separate compartments
and lateral gangway - provided of course that the compartment have only
6 seats, and not 8 like they do in France, or even better, 4 seats only like I
saw in Turkey and Iran, and windows that you can get open and lean through. That in my opinion beats any airco. This is why I try to avoid now
to use high speed lines when travelling, even for long distances. Next spring,
I'm going to travel Bruxelles-Algesiras(Spain)-Marrakech(Morocco) and that
will be without using one single mile of HSL.


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

MarcVD said:


> Next spring,
> I'm going to travel Bruxelles-Algesiras(Spain)-Marrakech(Morocco) and that
> will be without using one single mile of HSL.


Just a question, how are you planning to reach Algeciras on a train without going through the Madrid-Seville HSR line? The only other realistic option is taking the Madrid-Granada and then change to Granada-Algeciras.


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

poshbakerloo said:


> I guess they do in the technical term. But really true HSR is 180Mph+
> All of England's main lines are 125Mph.


No ... "true" HSR is anything above 125mph ... finito/definitive. :lol:

Old tracks at 125mph are as much HSR asthe new ones at 200mph. :cheers:


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

Germany/Netherlands
ICE3 Frankfurt-Amsterdam- first class, very comfortable, nice high speed running in Germany on dedicated HS track, once in low countries, still comfortable, but slow...

Belgium/France
Thalys Brussels-Paris, light meal and newspaper included in service, Northern France scenery best left unmentioned

France
TGV Paris Montparnasse-Rennes
TGV Paris Gare de Lyon-Belfort (in the baggage space of the rear car)

Switzerland/France
TGV Geneve-Paris Gare de Lyon

Japan
Tokaido Shinkansen Tokyo-Shin Osaka and intermediate points around 10 times. Best ride was 500 series (first class) Tokyo-Shin Osaka, most comfortable stock except perhaps ICE3 first class

Sanyo Shinkansen Shin-Osaka-Okayama, the original 0 series in its last summer of operation- the train that started it all...

Tohoku Shinkansen Morioka-Sendai-Tokyo 3 or 4 times, 200 series or E2 series, maybe E1 also (long time ago)

Yamagata Shinkansen Fukushima-Yamagata, 400 series "mini-shinkansen"- converted track 1067mm to 1435mm, low speed, but scenery nice, saw a monkey running way from the train in the winter snow

Joetsu Shinkansen Niigata-Tokyo 2 times, 200 series

Nagano Shinkansen Karuizawa-Tokyo, E2 series, scenery mainly the inside of tunnels and boring flat topography of southern Gunma and Saitama (like Northern France!)


----------



## allurban (Apr 7, 2006)

*Japan*

Tokyo - Shin Osaka 

700 series going out, 300 series coming back. Sadly, our return from Osaka was delayed due to a suicidal truck driver.

*China*

Shanghai Maglev from Pudong to Shanghai and back.

Nothing else...sadly. Maybe Tianjin-Beijing in the near future once Air Asia starts flying back to Tianjin (early next year)

Cheers, m


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

TGV Hendaye–Paris
TGV Paris–Lyon x
Thalys Cologne–Paris x
ICE Wuppertal–Cologne–Frankfurt xx
ICE Cologne–Berlin xx
ICE Cologne–Frankfurt/Main–Munich x
ICE Munich–Stuttgart–Cologne x
ICE Wuppertal–Cologne–Karlsruhe x
ICE Hannover–Hamburg
ICE Hamburg–Cologne x
ICE Berlin–Hamburg
Several HSTs in the UK in the 80ies.

x = several times
xx = very often


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

> Sadly, our return from Osaka was delayed due to a suicidal truck driver.


I don't understand- it couldn't have been on the rail line as the Shinkansen is completely grade separated. If you mean on road _to_ the station, well, OK- cars and trucks cause numerous accidents, whether their drivers are suicidal or not.


----------



## Snowguy716 (Apr 10, 2009)

Only the ICE from Munich to Cologne... of which only Frankfurt to Cologne was high speed... twice. (round trips.. so 4 times I guess?)


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

Snowguy716 said:


> Only the ICE from Munich to Cologne... of which only Frankfurt to Cologne was high speed... twice. (round trips.. so 4 times I guess?)


Are you sure that only Frankfurt–Cologne was high speed?


----------



## Snowguy716 (Apr 10, 2009)

JoKo65 said:


> Are you sure that only Frankfurt–Cologne was high speed?


Well, I guess I should say it was the fastest portion, going 330kph (200mph) in that stretch.. otherwise it seems the fastest we went was maybe 180-200kph... but much of the time around 160kph (100mph)

I guess you could call 100mph high speed in the scheme of things since most other trains on the same tracks went slower...


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

Snowguy716 said:


> Well, I guess I should say it was the fastest portion, going 330kph (200mph) in that stretch.. otherwise it seems the fastest we went was maybe 180-200kph... but much of the time around 160kph (100mph)
> 
> I guess you could call 100mph high speed in the scheme of things since most other trains on the same tracks went slower...


No, we don't call 160 km/h high speed.
In which year did you travel? I ask, because the trains via Stuttgart go 200 km/h between Munich and Augsburg, 200 km/h a short distance after Augsburg, 250 km/h between Stuttgart and Mannheim, 200 km/h between Mannheim and Frankfurt and enter then the stretch to Cologne.
The trains via Nuremberg go 200 km/h between Munich and Ingolstadt, 300 km/h between Ingolstadt and Nuremberg, 200 km/h in the middle of Nuremberg–Würzburg, 250 km/h a short distance after Würzburg. Then they go to Frankfurt and reach the stretch to Cologne.


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

Eurostar, London Waterloo to Paris Nord a few times.

Xinshisu, Guangzhou to Kowloon

TGV: Paris Lyon to Avignon, Avignon to Nice (without any actual LGV), Bordeaux to Paris Montparnasse.


----------



## Snowguy716 (Apr 10, 2009)

JoKo65 said:


> No, we don't call 160 km/h high speed.
> In which year did you travel? I ask, because the trains via Stuttgart go 200 km/h between Munich and Augsburg, 200 km/h a short distance after Augsburg, 250 km/h between Stuttgart and Mannheim, 200 km/h between Mannheim and Frankfurt and enter then the stretch to Cologne.
> The trains via Nuremberg go 200 km/h between Munich and Ingolstadt, 300 km/h between Ingolstadt and Nuremberg, 200 km/h in the middle of Nuremberg–Würzburg, 250 km/h a short distance after Würzburg. Then they go to Frankfurt and reach the stretch to Cologne.


I was on that line in 2005 and 2006. You very well may be correct.. I do not know the exact cruising speeds except that near Munich it wasn't all that fast and it reached top speed only between Frankfurt and Cologne.

Either way, I have no complaints! It was clean, quiet, and incredibly smooth even at 330km/h! (though going in and out of tunnels constantly during the day is a bit annoying...)

I guess what I was most intrigued by was the complete change in accents/dialects from the Bavarian conductors in Munich to the Hoch Deutsch speakers once we got past about Stuttgart.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Brussels-Lille, Lille-London and Lille-Paris. In a conventional train I've used the 200 km/h line between Hannover and Berlin. I've never used the HSL line between Schiphol-Rotterdam-Antwerp, but I'm sure that I will in future.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

[D]
Hannover - Berlin
[NL]
Amsterdam - Paris
[F]
Paris - London
Paris - Angers
Toulouse - Marseilles
[E]
Madrid - Toledo
[China]
Shenzhen - Guangzhou
Maglev: Shanghai - Pudong airport
[Taiwan]
Taipei - Kaohsiung


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

gincan said:


> Just a question, how are you planning to reach Algeciras on a train without going through the Madrid-Seville HSR line? The only other realistic option is taking the Madrid-Granada and then change to Granada-Algeciras.


Not at all. I'm going over Barcelona, not Madrid. Daily train Barcelona-Malaga,
spend the night there, the day after Malaga-Granada, visit the Alcazar and
spend the night there, and then Granada-Algeciras. Promises to be a great
trip.


----------



## AAJ (Mar 30, 2005)

The problem is tath the line between Antequera and Algeciras is closed for reforms.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

AAJ said:


> The problem is tath the line between Antequera and Algeciras is closed for reforms.


Strange... If I go to the RENFE website and ask for a train between Malaga
and Algeciras, they propose me 3 different trains, like this :

GRANADA 07.15 
LOJA-SAN FRANCISCO 07.49 07.50 
ANTEQUERA 08.40 08.41 
BOBADILLA 08.56 08.57 
CAMPILLOS 09.09 09.10 
ALMARGEN-CANETE LA REAL 09.23 09.24 
RONDA 09.57 09.58 
BENAOJAN-MONTEJAQUE 10.25 10.26 
JIMERA DE LIBAR 10.34 10.35 
CORTES DE LA FRONTERA 10.45 10.46 
GAUCIN 10.56 10.57 
JIMENA DE LA FRONTERA 11.12 11.13 
SAN ROQUE-LA LINEA 11.36 11.37 
ALGECIRAS 11.52


----------



## Sr.Horn (Jun 11, 2006)

Spain:
AVE Barcelona - Madrid 2 times

Japan:
Shinkansen Tokyo - Kyoto 3 times
Shinkansen Kyoto - Osaka 4 times
Shinkansen Kyoto - Himeji 2 times
Shinkansen Kyoto - Hiroshima 2 times
Shinkansen Utsunomiya - Tokyo once
Shinkansen Tokyo - Yokohama once


----------



## AAJ (Mar 30, 2005)

MarcVD said:


> Strange... If I go to the RENFE website and ask for a train between Malaga
> and Algeciras, they propose me 3 different trains, like this :
> 
> GRANADA 07.15
> ...


http://web02.renfe.es/u13/MTR/UltimaHora.nsf/Leer%20Noticia?OpenAgent&id=9F91A454D3291A94C1257680004076DA
Here is a press release (spanish).


----------



## allurban (Apr 7, 2006)

k.k.jetcar said:


> I don't understand- it couldn't have been on the rail line as the Shinkansen is completely grade separated. If you mean on road _to_ the station, well, OK- cars and trucks cause numerous accidents, whether their drivers are suicidal or not.


no one really told us. I dont know if the vehicle actually got onto the rails or if the person managed to get in...really didnt get much detail.

But we did end up waiting for nearly 1 hour. Gave us time to take more photos with our Osaka friends.

Cheers, m


----------



## Neb81 (Jun 14, 2010)

St. Pancras - Gare du Nord (Eurostar)
Alicante - Atocha (Alvia)
Atocha - Cordoba (AVE)
KL Sentral - Johor Bahru (KTM Intercity :lol: Used to do this every few weeks!)


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

All Spanish HSLs excepting: the Toledo and Huesca branches, the by-pass at Torrejon de Velasco (which links Madrid-Seville and Madrid-Valencia lines), and Barcelona-Figueres Vilafant.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

For me so far only the TGV from Basel to Paris, both the old route via Strasbourg and the new one via Dijon.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*International:* Frankfurt - Amsterdam, Mannheim - Amsterdam, Heidelberg - Basel, Frankfurt - Basel, Frankfurt - Zurich, Mannheim - Zurich, Amsterdam - Brussels, Frankfurt - Brussels, London - Paris, Frankfurt - Paris, Mannheim - Paris, Amsterdam - Paris, Brussels - London, Amsterdam - Dusseldorf, Amsterdam - Cologne

*China:* Beijing - Shanghai, Shanghai - Suzhou, Shanghai - Wuxi, Shanghai - Nanjing, Shanghai - Hefei, Shanghai - Hangzhou, Shanghai - Shaoxing, Shanghai - Ningbo, Guangzhou - Shenzhen 

*France:* Paris - Lyon

*Germany:* Mannheim - Frankfurt, Heidelberg - Frankfurt, Mannheim - Hamburg, Frankfurt - Hamburg, Frankfurt - Berlin, Frankfurt - Dresden, Frankfurt - Cologne, Mannheim - Cologne, Frankfurt - Bonn, Heidelberg - Stuttgart, Mannheim - Stuttgart, Frankfurt- Stuttgart, Frankfurt - Ulm, Frankfurt - Munich, Mannheim - Munich, Frankfurt - Dusseldorf, Frankfurt - Duisburg, Frankfurt - Dortmund, Frankfurt - Bonn, Mannheim - Dusseldorf

*Italy:* Milan - Rome

*Japan:* Tokyo - Nagoya - Kyoto - Osaka - Himeji - Okayama - Hiroshima - Fukuoka

*Netherlands:* Amsterdam - Rotterdam, Amsterdam - Breda

*Portugal:* Lisbon - Porto

*Russia:* Moscow - St. Petersburg

*Spain:* Barcelona - Madrid, Barcelona - Valencia, Madrid - Toledo, Sevilla - Cadiz, Sevilla - Cordoba, Cordoba - Granada

*Taiwan:* Taipei - Kaohsiung, Taipei - Taichung, Taipei - Tainan, Taipei- Hsinchu

*USA:* New York - Washington, New York - Boston, New York - Philadelphia


----------

